# Group head replacement



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone suggest where I can buy a replacement group head gasket for my rancilio Silvia?

Thanks

Rupert


----------



## ZioBuck (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi try the company ferrari-espresso they are a partner of Rancilio and sell online silvia spares .



nod9889 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone suggest where I can buy a replacement group head gasket for my rancilio Silvia?
> 
> ...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Oops ! had to delete my original post & can't cancel it.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

nod9889 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone suggest where I can buy a replacement group head gasket for my rancilio Silvia?
> 
> ...


Got mine from coffee hit (http://www.coffeehit.co.uk) £1.01


----------

